# Mantis vs MS Paint



## FieroRumor (Feb 1, 2006)

After seeing the mouse video, I felt my little pink ninja now has the training nessessary to take on more mighty an adversary...the mighty MICROSOFT!

Please Right click, "save target as"

http://24.193.146.140:2600/Diary/sillymantis.WMV

It's too bad I didn't start filming earlier, she was strinking at the screen like CRAZY before I started filming... I guess she's HUNGRY!


----------



## infinity (Feb 2, 2006)

awww, that's so cute! random though... could try experimenting with different colours- see if he gets more interested in certain ones...


----------



## FieroRumor (Feb 2, 2006)

Heh, I don't know about you folks, but mine will go after ANYTHING that moves...regardless of the color...


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Feb 2, 2006)

you're still on win98?


----------



## FieroRumor (Feb 2, 2006)

win98? no way, I'm still on windows 95... I don't trust those new OSes... ;P

(nah, that's an XP laptop)


----------

